# Wood Art Carving



## street (Sep 7, 2019)

I do some carving all with hand tools.  I call this guy One Eye
.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 7, 2019)

He's pretty cool, @street.


----------



## toffee (Sep 8, 2019)

like that --what else ?


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 8, 2019)

Very cool
Actually, pretty darn amazing
Gotta be some very nice wood

Need a model for yer next one?


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 8, 2019)

street said:


> I do some carving all with hand tools.  I call this guy One Eye
> .View attachment 76109


Very nice.  I do carving as well.  Do you use any other tools other than the hand tools like a dremel tool?
Good wood is hard to find.  There are a few basswood trees in my area that I am keeping my eye on.  The city chops them down and disposes of them.  I try to get there before they go.


----------



## street (Sep 8, 2019)

^ no just hand tools, one chip at a time.  Chisels, gauges and sand paper etc..  I don't do many but I have them all over the US.  I don't follow any picture just start and the carving just takes me to the end product.


----------



## Judycat (Sep 8, 2019)

Nice.


----------

